# My Devon Rex grandkitties in the Christmas tree



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

definitely some yoda genes got in there somehow. they are adorable.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwww...so cotton pickin cute! What a purrrfect Xmas gift for the family.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The cutest Aliens ever!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

They are really cute but ET wants them back.....


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah they could be et's cousins!

Oh and mollymuima im relaxing in Vegas right now and playing the Oodles of Poodles slots with Molly's picture on it. It is the pic I sent on your thread right after your birthday. I'm sure you would love it?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

StormeeK said:


> Yeah they could be et's cousins!
> 
> Oh and mollymuima im relaxing in Vegas right now and playing the Oodles of Poodles slots with Molly's picture on it. It is the pic I sent on your thread right after your birthday. I'm sure you would love it?


OH YES!!!! Slots and Poodles....two of my most favorite things!!!!!
Have fun and I hope you hit a big jackpot!!!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Aw. I love rex cats. They barely shed. We had a Cornish Rex for 17 years. Active funny little cats. Love these pictures.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm in LOVE! If I got a cat, I would definitely get a Devon. The alien likeness is exactly what makes them so appealing!

Lucky you to have them as your grandkitties!


----------

